# GOP Obstructs Unemployment Benefits extension



## Bfgrn (Oct 19, 2009)

Republicans care about the average worker...Yea RIGHT!

There are two types of Republicans, millionaires and Suckers...

Republicans Must Stop Playing Politics With Unemployment Benefits






Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand

More than 7,000 people across the country are losing their unemployment benefits every single day because Republicans are playing politics. Hardworking, middle class families, who are already cutting coupons and squeezing pennies to make ends meet, are now going to have the last strand of the safety net pulled right out from under them, simply because Republicans are obstructing progress.

Last week, the majority of my colleagues and I moved twice to extend unemployment benefits for millions of hardworking Americans who have been laid off and unable to find work in this difficult economy. These are our families, our friends, our neighbors. We all know someone who has been thrown into this situation.

But rather than do what is right, Republicans did what was politically convenient, twice blocking the extension in an effort to derail other economic recovery programs.


Read more at: Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand: Republicans Must Stop Playing Politics With Unemployment Benefits


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 19, 2009)

can you spell,,, B R O K E?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Republicans care about the average worker...Yea RIGHT!
> 
> There are two types of Republicans, millionaires and Suckers...
> 
> ...



Gee, what a truely non-partisan, unbiased source you've found there.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 19, 2009)

A registered GOP redneck walked into the local welfare office to pick up his cheque.  He marched straight up to the counter and said, "Hi. You know, I just HATE drawing welfare. I'd really rather have a job."
The social worker behind the counter said, "Your timing is excellent.  We just got a job opening from a very wealthy old man who wants a chauffeur and bodyguard for his beautiful daughter. You'll have to drive around in his 2008Mercedes-Benz CL, and he will supply all of your clothes. Because of the long hours, meals will be provided. You'll also be expected to escort the daughter on her overseas holiday trips.  This is rather awkward to say, but you will also have, as part of your job assignment, to satisfy her sexual urges as the daughter is in her mid-20's and has a rather strong sex drive."

The redneck, just plain wide-eyed, said, "You're fuckin' bullshittin' me!"  The social worker said, "Yeah, well. . You fuckin' started it."


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 19, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans care about the average worker...Yea RIGHT!
> ...





not to mention the dingleberry democrats aren't doing a damn thing to "create" jobs,, so just how long do you think they can extend unemployment? Cradle to grave?


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 19, 2009)

Extending unemployment benefits tend to keep people out of the work force since it leaves them free to be picky about the jobs they take.  So actually the Republicans are doing the right thing here.
The Dems are of course playing politics with the issue, trying to demagogue it like they always do.


----------



## driveby (Oct 19, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Republicans care about the average worker...Yea RIGHT!
> 
> There are two types of Republicans, millionaires and Suckers...
> 
> ...




If you're on unemployment for more than 26 weeks you're being too selective and/or lazy .....


----------



## Single Dad (Oct 19, 2009)

Can a lib please tell me how long is TOO LONG for unemployment benefits to be handed out? Please give me a number of weeks that is TOO MUCH. 

:crickets:


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 19, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Extending unemployment benefits tend to keep people out of the work force since it leaves them free to be picky about the jobs they take.  So actually the Republicans are doing the right thing here.
> The Dems are of course playing politics with the issue, trying to demagogue it like they always do.



You betcha, ol' Rabid. Them suckers should be taking minimum wage jobs so they can lose their homes even sooner. 

The demagoguery here is done by people like you.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 19, 2009)

Single Dad said:


> Can a lib please tell me how long is TOO LONG for unemployment benefits to be handed out? Please give me a number of weeks that is TOO MUCH.
> 
> :crickets:



Gotta love these assholes. The people out of work now are not the chronically unemployed. They are the people that have worked hard for most of their lives and believed that the system was working for them. Now they know just how wrong they have been. 

But you blame them for the situation created by the greed of the already very wealthy. Worked for you dumb bastards real well in the last Great Republican Depression, now, didn't it.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 19, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Extending unemployment benefits tend to keep people out of the work force since it leaves them free to be picky about the jobs they take.  So actually the Republicans are doing the right thing here.
> ...



so instead of taking a job....just stay on the public dole....you just proved what many have said Rocks....you dumb ass....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 19, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Can a lib please tell me how long is TOO LONG for unemployment benefits to be handed out? Please give me a number of weeks that is TOO MUCH.
> ...


hey Fred Astaire.....answer the guys question.....Whats the limit for unemployment benifits?....


----------



## Vel (Oct 19, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Republicans care about the average worker...Yea RIGHT!
> 
> There are two types of Republicans, millionaires and Suckers...
> 
> ...




Where do you think the money for extended unemployments benefits comes from? ( Hint.. not Obama's stash )


----------



## frazzledgear (Oct 20, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Republicans care about the average worker...Yea RIGHT!
> 
> There are two types of Republicans, millionaires and Suckers...
> 
> ...



Playing the useful idiot again?  Oh yeah right -those big bad Republicans OBSTRUCTED this bill in Congress.  Just one question?  HOW?  Maybe you missed this one but Democrats control both houses of Congress by such a large margin that they don't need a SINGLE Republican vote to pass anything they want.   So the far left Democrats need a scapegoat to cover their asses with their leftwing extremist base.  ITS THE REPUBLICANS FAULT.  Not that they couldn't get members of their OWN party to put up the necessary votes.  

So the TRUTH is -it is Democrats themselves who refused to pass this bill.  Did you see the author even mention that they were unable to get fellow Democrats to vote for it?  LOL  And gee, do ya THINK it might be because some of them know good and well the people back home who put them in office, are sick and tired of the nonstop spending spree Democrats have indulged in.  Do ya THINK they haven't noticed it took more than 200 years for our deficit to reach what it was when Bush left and it took Democrats in control of Congress and the White House just six months to TRIPLE it?  Think no Democrat has seen the polls showing those Democrats who will be up for re-election in just one year doing pretty poorly against anyone who isn't a Democrat because people can't wait to strip Democrats of control of Congress now they have seen how irresponsible they are?  Do ya THINK that might have played in a role in why DEMOCRATS refused to pass this bill and decided that perhaps what is it -nine extensions now of unemployment benefits -will have to do?  

And yet yahoos like you want to pretend if it weren't for Republicans, this would have easily been passed.  All because Republicans didn't act like the most irresponsible members of Congressional Democrats racking up more and more debt that we just can't pay.    

You must be a product of our pathetic public school system.  Only explanation for it.


----------



## frazzledgear (Oct 20, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Extending unemployment benefits tend to keep people out of the work force since it leaves them free to be picky about the jobs they take.  So actually the Republicans are doing the right thing here.
> ...



Did you even read what you wrote?  Taking a minimum wage job -which is still more than unemployment pays  -would make someone lose their house faster than just staying on unemployment?  Are you for real?

Another product of our public school system showing off those powerhouse critical thinking skills, right?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 20, 2009)

Single Dad said:


> Can a lib please tell me how long is TOO LONG for unemployment benefits to be handed out? Please give me a number of weeks that is TOO MUCH.
> 
> :crickets:



They have to find the money somewhere, you just can't let people starve and move out onto the streets.  This is a jobless economy right now and until we get healthcare reform and start getting people back to work, they need assistance.

Too bad the Republicans have obstructed so much.  Someone might take their input more seriously.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 20, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> *This is a jobless economy right now and until we get healthcare reform and start getting people back to work, they need assistance.
> *
> Too bad the Republicans have obstructed so much.  Someone might take their input more seriously.


Nonsequitur of the month!


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 20, 2009)

just tell me how the GOP can block ANYTHING in this congress?


----------



## Emma (Oct 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> just tell me how the GOP can block ANYTHING in this congress?



Any Senator can block a vote. Kyl did so on this bill.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 20, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > just tell me how the GOP can block ANYTHING in this congress?
> ...


how?
it takes 60 votes to end debate
the dems have 60 votes


----------



## Emma (Oct 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


I don't believe it was being debated but rather up for vote. 

He objected to the vote, because he needed 'more time' to read the bill or some such nonsense. It's a procedural way to delay voting / passage. 

Remember how Bachmann's sole objection delayed that resolution?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 20, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


he can ASK for the delay, but doesnt that also have to be voted on?

and you would need to show me a valid link for the Bachman claim as this is the first i have heard of that one


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 20, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Can a lib please tell me how long is TOO LONG for unemployment benefits to be handed out? Please give me a number of weeks that is TOO MUCH.
> ...



Now go back and find where in the Constitution the Federal Government can spend MY tax dollars on feeding the poor and the hungry? Where they have the authority to tax to run health care or even provide ANY unemployment benefits at all. You want the Government to do those things? Then create and pass an amendment giving the Federal Government the power to do so.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 20, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Can a lib please tell me how long is TOO LONG for unemployment benefits to be handed out? Please give me a number of weeks that is TOO MUCH.
> ...



Geez, hard to know where to start here.
It is not jobless.  Plenty of people have jobs, over 90% to be more exact.  Companies do hire people, even in recessions.
People have had assistance. How many weeks have people been on unemployment already?  Six months?  More?
Health care reform is not getting people back to work.  Actually it will have the opposite effect most likely.
The GOP has rightly obstructed destructive policies of the administration.  Ithought the Dums ran as the party of fiscal responsibility in '06?


----------



## editec (Oct 20, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> can you spell,,, B R O K E?


 

Can you spell C L A S S I S M ?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 20, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



They never seem to have enough time to read the bill.  Ridiculous, I guess we need some Republican replacements who can find the time for their constituents.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 20, 2009)

As opposed to Democrats who vote without bothering to read it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 20, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> As opposed to Democrats who vote without bothering to read it.



THAT is different.


----------



## Single Dad (Oct 20, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Can a lib please tell me how long is TOO LONG for unemployment benefits to be handed out? Please give me a number of weeks that is TOO MUCH.
> ...



Can you please answer the question? How long would be TOO LONG for someone to receive unemployment benefits? At what point in time should the benefits be STOPPED AS EXCESSIVE? IS THERE ANY LIMIT in your mind?


----------



## Single Dad (Oct 20, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Can a lib please tell me how long is TOO LONG for unemployment benefits to be handed out? Please give me a number of weeks that is TOO MUCH.
> ...



How long is TOO LONG for people to be on unemployment? When should the benefits be cut off? How long is TOO MUCH?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 20, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Can a lib please tell me how long is TOO LONG for unemployment benefits to be handed out? Please give me a number of weeks that is TOO MUCH.
> ...





unable to answer a simple question as usual.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 20, 2009)

editec said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > can you spell,,, B R O K E?
> ...






can you spell GOV. B R O K E?


----------



## California Girl (Oct 20, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> A registered GOP redneck walked into the local welfare office to pick up his cheque.  He marched straight up to the counter and said, "Hi. You know, I just HATE drawing welfare. I'd really rather have a job."
> The social worker behind the counter said, "Your timing is excellent.  We just got a job opening from a very wealthy old man who wants a chauffeur and bodyguard for his beautiful daughter. You'll have to drive around in his 2008Mercedes-Benz CL, and he will supply all of your clothes. Because of the long hours, meals will be provided. You'll also be expected to escort the daughter on her overseas holiday trips.  This is rather awkward to say, but you will also have, as part of your job assignment, to satisfy her sexual urges as the daughter is in her mid-20's and has a rather strong sex drive."
> 
> The redneck, just plain wide-eyed, said, "You're fuckin' bullshittin' me!"  The social worker said, "Yeah, well. . You fuckin' started it."



And the next guy in line was registered DNC. Walked up to the counter, sipping his latte, looked at his check and whined "Fucking Repubs - they should pay more taxes so I can get more of someone else's money for doing nothing".


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 20, 2009)

Democrats love the Unemployed so much they want every American to be one.

Dems looks back fondly at the Glory Days of FDR where unemployment averaged 17% for 8 whole years


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 20, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Extending unemployment benefits tend to keep people out of the work force since it leaves them free to be picky about the jobs they take.  So actually the Republicans are doing the right thing here.
> ...



You think unemployment is going to pay a mortgage, car note, groceries, utility bills etc...?!?!? If so then you're as dumb as a box of old rocks.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 20, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Republicans care about the average worker...Yea RIGHT!
> 
> There are two types of Republicans, millionaires and Suckers...
> 
> ...



You do realize the republicans DO NOT have a majority and the democrats have enough votes to PASS ANY BILL without republican support, dont you?

God ignorance will be the death of our great nation I swear.


Now that I got the obvious out of the way did you actually read the bill the republicans are complaining about?  Do you see WHAT ELSE is in the bill besides the unemployment thing?    Seriously people WAKE THE FUCK UP!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 20, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans care about the average worker...Yea RIGHT!
> ...



Will Dems pay Carbon Credits to people to not Breed?


----------



## Bfgrn (Oct 20, 2009)

Single Dad said:


> Can a lib please tell me how long is TOO LONG for unemployment benefits to be handed out? Please give me a number of weeks that is TOO MUCH.
> 
> :crickets:



Under normal circumstances, 26 weeks is enough... THESE are not normal circumstances...

During the Great Depression, right wing pea brains of that era chided FDR for trying to help fellow his Americans...he was roundly criticized for excessive spending by conservative members of Congress, who claimed that the economy would sort itself out "in the long run". Prompting Commerce Secretary Harry Hopkins to reply, "People don't eat in the long run, they eat every day."

Right wing solutions are FANTASTIC...if ONLY human beings would evaporate...

"Have you ever heard of a bleeding heart Republican?"
*Paul Craig Roberts - the father of Reaganomics*

"We have all made mistakes. But Dante tells us that divine justice weighs the sins of the cold-blooded and the sins of the warm-hearted on different scales. Better the occasional faults of a party living in the spirit of charity than the consistent omissions of a party frozen in the ice of its own indifference."
*President John F. Kennedy*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 20, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Can a lib please tell me how long is TOO LONG for unemployment benefits to be handed out? Please give me a number of weeks that is TOO MUCH.
> ...



The 1920 Depression Ended In One Year When Government Did Nothing
Vincent Fernando|Oct. 12, 2009, 1:49 PM

In this fascinating speech, economist Thomas Woods explains why you've never heard of the Depression of 1920. Because it was over within a year, as the government let it run its course.

    * The first year of the 1920 Depression was worse than that of 1929. Conditions were horrible.
    * Yet due to President Woodrow Wilson's stroke near the end of his term, very little was done by the government to stop the economic decline.
    * By the summer of 1921, recovery was on the way. 
    * It's too bad we're scared into thinking that economic downturns automatically require bold government action. History shows they don't necessarily require any.

The 1920 Depression Ended In One Year When Government Did Nothing

FDR was "Great" because he destroyed the US Economy so people would accept Socialism


----------



## The T (Oct 20, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


 
Exactly. They'll just raise taxes even more. These Statists won't be happy until they've killed the cash cow called the U.S. Taxpayer. Then their plans will really take effect.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Can a lib please tell me how long is TOO LONG for unemployment benefits to be handed out? Please give me a number of weeks that is TOO MUCH.
> ...



answer the guys question Sarah....how long should the benefits last?.....


----------



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Extending unemployment benefits tend to keep people out of the work force since it leaves them free to be picky about the jobs they take.  So actually the Republicans are doing the right thing here.
> The Dems are of course playing politics with the issue, trying to demagogue it like they always do.



DUHHHHH YEAH!

UNEMPLOYMENT WAS CREATED FOR THAT PRECISE REASON....silly....that is the reason for unemployment, so that one DOES have the ability to find a job on the same level of expertise that they were at or have..........and NOT to have to take the 5 and dime store job....  jimminy christmas... rabb!!!!

sheesh, how old are you?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



he needed time to read the bill...and that is nonsense?.....oh thats right Emma feels just pass it and be like ALL the other morons who dont read what they pass....and then you wonder why these guys have such a great approval rating.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



as opposed to the Dems who have the time.....take your head out of your ass Sarah....


----------



## Single Dad (Oct 20, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Can a lib please tell me how long is TOO LONG for unemployment benefits to be handed out? Please give me a number of weeks that is TOO MUCH.
> ...



How many weeks is TOO LONG? Please answer.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2009)

Single Dad said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Single Dad said:
> ...



your asking Fred Astair Dad.....he dont answer he dances around it.....and then he will say, he gave you an an answer....


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 20, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Can a lib please tell me how long is TOO LONG for unemployment benefits to be handed out? Please give me a number of weeks that is TOO MUCH.
> ...



You may want to check your facts, During FDR's time, the Republicans were considered Liberals and the Democrats were considered conservatives.

BUT back to the point. The Senate has 60 Democratic votes and it only takes 51, the House has 265 democratic votes and it only takes 218. Remind us again how Republicans are blocking ANYTHING.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Democrats love the Unemployed so much they want every American to be one.
> 
> Dems looks back fondly at the Glory Days of FDR where unemployment averaged 17% for 8 whole years



hence....the post by Old Shithead....stay on Unemployment rather than take an actual job....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Can a lib please tell me how long is TOO LONG for unemployment benefits to be handed out? Please give me a number of weeks that is TOO MUCH.
> ...



HOW LONG SHOULD IT BE?......30 wks....a year....2 yrs.....the rest of their lives.....answer the guys question....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 20, 2009)

Care4all said:


> DUHHHHH YEAH!
> 
> UNEMPLOYMENT WAS CREATED FOR THAT PRECISE REASON....silly....that is the reason for unemployment, so that one DOES have the ability to find a job on the same level of expertise that they were at or have..........and NOT to have to take the 5 and dime store job....  jimminy christmas... rabb!!!!
> 
> sheesh, how old are you?



answer the guys question Care.....how long should the Benefits last?.........


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 20, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Single Dad said:
> ...



Their answer is obvious: indefinitely.  Cradle to grave.


----------



## Bfgrn (Oct 20, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Single Dad said:
> ...



Hey Frank, right wing PEA brain superficial knowledge of history only makes pea brains like you....well...pea brains. But disingenuous liars like Thomas Woods are dangerous ...

The Post-World War I Recession was caused mainly by a transition from a wartime economy to a peacetime economy. It was short-lived because the solutions were known, AND it took a SHORT time to implement them...Thomas Woods knows that, he's just not honest enough to put truth before right wing extremist ideology...

-----------------

A general deterioration of economic conditions in the United States was evident by the spring of 1920. Programs and procedures put in place during World War I had in many instances been removed or modified after the armistice, which resulted in a certain amount of economic dislocation.

In particular, U.S. manufacturers had built up large inventories of goods, but the consuming public was unable to absorb them. At the same time, American exports to overseas nations dropped sharply at wars end, which deepened the plight of industry.

The results of the recession were high unemployment, a broad series of business bankruptcies and generally falling wages for those Americans who kept their jobs.

Most severe of all, however, was the protracted fall of farm prices  an event that would continue to a greater or lesser extent throughout the decade; when the 1920s later began to roar, few farmers joined in the prosperity. Their effort to gain relief was a frequent appeal during the era, but one that often fell on deaf ears in Washington.

Overall economic prospects improved for many during 1922, which is often cited as the beginning of the great boom. However, the return of prosperity would not go on uninterrupted, because several reverses hit sectors of the economy from time to time in the years before the* great market crash of 1929.*
Post-World War I Recession

*Translation... TOTALLY different causes...*


"There are people in the world so hungry that God cannot appear to them except in the form of bread."
*Gandhi*


----------



## theHawk (Oct 20, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand
> 
> .............
> 
> ...



I read her entire blog, she in no way explains how or when Republicans blocked any bill.


_But rather than do what is right, Republicans did what was politically convenient, *twice blocking *the extension in an effort to derail other economic recovery programs._

She doesn't even give us the bill's name.  The rest of her blog is a sob story of her state (New York) losing so many jobs.  Welcome to the Obama-nation Ms. Gillbrand!

How can Repubs block bills so easily when Dems hold majority in the House and Senate?  I'd seriously like to know so we can block everything the Dems are trying.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 20, 2009)

Single Dad said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Single Dad said:
> ...



In a normal economy, 26 weeks is too long in my opinion.  However, in a depressed economy with negative growth, they should be extended until the economy at least shows some actual growth, therefore I can't put an actual time limit on it.

Remember, it is very rare that we have ever remained in a recession as long as this one.  Some of you have this belief that everyone can find a job if they just try hard enough.  However, that is not the case.  Currently, there are over 15 million unemployed; there is nowhere near that number of jobs available.  So where do you suggest these people go to find a job when it doesn't exist?  Maybe they should go to Mexico?

Nearly six unemployed workers per available job


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 20, 2009)

auditor0007 said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



It is not now, nor ever, the responsibility of the Federal Government to pay people not to work. NO MATTER the reason why they lost their job. READ the Constitution. Congress can only use our tax money to pay for those EXPRESSED powers in the Constitution.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 20, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



No it won't, and that is exactly the point.  These people aren't sitting on their asses collecting welfare.  They are out looking for jobs because they can't support their families on unemployment, but it does help in most cases to keep them from becoming homeless.  Your answer is to make them homeless?

There are 15 million unemployed and 3 million available jobs.  

http://finance.senate.gov/press/Bpress/2009press/prb100809d.pdf


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 20, 2009)

Why should peopel go out and get a job when they can sit their ass at home and collect benefits for 15 months


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 20, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Single Dad said:
> ...






Oh, and the truth shall set them free, except they don't want to be free, they gotta have republicans to piss and bitch and whine about donchyaknow?


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 20, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Why should peopel go out and get a job when they can sit their ass at home and collect benefits for 15 months



So they can afford to pay their bills and put food on the table and keep a roof over their head?  How much do you think the unemployed receive from unemployment?  A king's ransom?

When 10,000 people apply for 90 available jobs, this ought ot tell you something about the psyche of the unemployed, but obviously you truly believe that the majority of the unemployed are just lazy fucks who want to live off you the dole. 

Ten thousand unemployed apply for 90 jobs in Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 20, 2009)

Care4all said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Extending unemployment benefits tend to keep people out of the work force since it leaves them free to be picky about the jobs they take.  So actually the Republicans are doing the right thing here.
> ...


So the rest of us who are working should pay for people to sit around and wait for the perfect job to come around to them?
Hello?  Why not just support them in the style they've become accustomed to.
It isn't gov'ts role to make working comfortable for people.  Nor to substitute for prudence and planning.  Anyone who didnt save money while he was working in case of a layoff is an idiot.  If they failed to plan adequately, why is it suddenly my responsibility?
They didnt have savings and got laid off?  Sucks to be you.  They didn't spend time honing job skills so they would be more employable?  Sucks to be you.

You need to go spend time with some immigrants from E.Europe or Afghanistan or the middle east or Asia.  Those people will work even menial jobs all the time to make ends meet.  They don't sit around waiting for the gov't to help them because in their countries gov't is there to take, not give.  I've known people who had day jobs, night jobs and weekend jobs.  Yeah, it's tough.  So what?  Life is tough.

Consider what someone told me: a guy with a pickup truck will never be unemployed.  He can haul junk away for people.  In the summer he can mow lawns.  Some of that junk can be resold at flea markets on the weekends.  No one will get rich doing that, but they wont starve either.  And they damn sure won't have to rely on the gov't.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 20, 2009)

Gee, any correlation between the continuing upswing and extension of benefits and the contuning rise in unemployment and length of unemployment?


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 20, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Single Dad said:
> ...



That is why unemployment was set up.  Employers pay into both state and federal programs so that when someone is laid off, they receive the benefits.  It is not a direct handout until benefits are extended beyond the normal timeframe.  

The more I read the stupid responses from the right, the further left I lean, and I thought I was fairly conservative when I first got here.  I guess it just goes to show how out of touch most of you righties are on this board.  I am, by no means, a bleeding heart liberal, but when we have 15 million unemployed and only 3 million available jobs and the unemployment rate is still on the rise, just putting those people out on the streets is not going to lead to a recovery, no matter what you may think.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 20, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Gee, any correlation between the continuing upswing and extension of benefits and the contuning rise in unemployment and length of unemployment?



Nope


----------



## Vel (Oct 20, 2009)

Do people not realize that unemployment benefits are paid from money collected by employers and that as benefits are extended, rates on businesses are increased? How is it that anyone expects businesses to be able to create new jobs, if they're being cash strapped to provide the political payouts ( the OP did make this a partisan, this is a gift made by Dems, issue didn't he? ) for the politicians?


----------



## Emma (Oct 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



No, it doesn't. He objected to the vote. That's enough to postpone it. 

As far as bachmann, there was a thread on it here. http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...declaring-hawaii-to-be-obamas-birthplace.html



> 593. H.RES.593 : Recognizing and celebrating the 50th Anniversary of the entry of Hawaii into the Union as the 50th State.
> 
> Sponsor: Rep Abercrombie, Neil [HI-1] (introduced 6/26/2009)      Cosponsors (56)
> 
> ...


Search Results - THOMAS (Library of Congress)

If that link doesn't work, just search by number.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Oct 20, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Extending unemployment benefits tend to keep people out of the work force since it leaves them free to be picky about the jobs they take.  So actually the Republicans are doing the right thing here.
> ...



might you entertain the idea that they might conceivably think that extending benefits might be a bad idea for real reasons?   Have you ever listened to what they had to say on the matter?

Just asking


----------



## Oddball (Oct 20, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Single Dad said:
> ...


Now you're asking a left wing neutron brain to do some fancy cyphering.....Good luck.


----------



## Emma (Oct 20, 2009)

Dude said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


A Senator can block by objection. 

Examples: http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/15/washington/15brfs-SENATORBLOCK_BRF.html?_r=1

Regarding this issue: 

Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid and Senate Finance Chair Max Baucus said they had hoped the bill could be passed via a procedure that allows for a quick vote, but Kyl blocked the bill with an objection on the floor of the Senate, saying, 



> I have no doubt that at the appropriate time we'll be able to work out some kind of agreement. But our side is going to need some time to look at it. We'll need some republican ideas or amendments as well and need a CBO score. So at this time I'll have to -- on behalf of members on our side -- impose an objection.




Read more at: Dawn Teo: Kyl Blocks Vote on Unemployment Benefits, Says Republicans Need Ideas

Here's another example from when the Rs held majority: 

A U.S. senator put a hold Tuesday on the nomination of Richard Hoagland to be ambassador to Armenia to protest the Bush administration's refusal to classify the deaths of 1.5 million Armenians in Ottoman Turkey as genocide. 

Last week, the Senate Foreign Relations Committee voted 13-5 to send Hoagland's nomination to the full Senate for a vote. Until Democratic Senator Robert Menendez lifts his hold, however, the Senate cannot vote on Hoagland's nomination. *Under Senate rules, any senator can block nominations or legislation. *

United States Senate Committee on Rules and Administration : How Congress Works


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 20, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



If they do I hope they make it retroactive


----------



## del (Oct 20, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Single Dad said:
> ...



bullshit


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 20, 2009)

auditor0007 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, any correlation between the continuing upswing and extension of benefits and the contuning rise in unemployment and length of unemployment?
> ...



Yup.
ScienceDirect - Economics Letters : The elasticity of the unemployment rate with respect to benefits


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 20, 2009)

Once again, for all you blame-shifting retards out there:

*The Republicans cannot stop anything the Dems want to do. They have neither the power or the votes to do so.

They cannot even hinder, obstruct or in any way even slow down the Dems.*

*The Dems do not need ANY Republican support or votes whatsoever, to do anything they want to do.*

How long do you think this mindless blame-shifting is going to work?


----------



## Emma (Oct 20, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> They cannot even hinder, obstruct or in any way even slow down the Dems.



Sure they can. Just as the Dems did it when the Rs were majority


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 20, 2009)

how does a minorty block a vote of the majority ...the dems have the ability to pass anything they want.....

oh....where are they going to get the money....


----------



## Emma (Oct 20, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> how does a minorty block a vote of the majority ...the dems have the ability to pass anything they want.....
> 
> oh....where are they going to get the money....



I posted the rules and examples.


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 20, 2009)

I just love how the republicans are now concerned over Medicare, if hypocrisy were water they'd be an ocean.


----------



## del (Oct 20, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> I just love how the republicans are now concerned over Medicare, if hypocrisy were water they'd be an ocean.



if stupid was money, you'd be warren buffett.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 20, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> I just love how the republicans are now concerned over Medicare, if hypocrisy were water they'd be an ocean.



I just love how the democrats aren't concerned with the budget and deficit anymore, if hypocrisy was a turd they'd be a manure factory.


----------



## judyd (Oct 20, 2009)

driveby said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans care about the average worker...Yea RIGHT!
> ...



That's really ignorant.

I lost my job in July 2008, have NOT been on unemployment, and have been actively looking for work.  THERE ARE NO JOBS.  I wouldn't wish bad on anyone, but it does seem like some of you really need a wakeup call as to the situation in most areas of the country.  And it's even worse for older citizens like myself, who are looking for work.  I really hate having to go through my savings because I can't find a job, with over 25 years of solid, steady work experience.  At this point, I don't care if it's minimum wage, parttime, or whatever, as long as it's something.  There are millions of others in the country in similar situations who are in worse shape than me, and who are losing their homes, cars, credit, etc.  

But just go ahead and be a smug ignoramus when you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Single Dad (Oct 20, 2009)

judyd said:


> I lost my job in July 2008, have NOT been on unemployment, and have been actively looking for work.  THERE ARE NO JOBS.  I wouldn't wish bad on anyone, but it does seem like some of you really need a wakeup call as to the situation in most areas of the country.  And it's even worse for older citizens like myself, who are looking for work.  I really hate having to go through my savings because I can't find a job, with over 25 years of solid, steady work experience.  At this point, I don't care if it's minimum wage, parttime, or whatever, as long as it's something.  There are millions of others in the country in similar situations who are in worse shape than me, and who are losing their homes, cars, credit, etc.
> 
> But just go ahead and be a smug ignoramus when you don't know what you're talking about.



Please let us know what city and state you live in. I will provide you with a list of potential jobs showing that there ARE JOBS. Hopefully we can help you get employed again.


----------



## judyd (Oct 20, 2009)

Single Dad said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> > I lost my job in July 2008, have NOT been on unemployment, and have been actively looking for work.  THERE ARE NO JOBS.  I wouldn't wish bad on anyone, but it does seem like some of you really need a wakeup call as to the situation in most areas of the country.  And it's even worse for older citizens like myself, who are looking for work.  I really hate having to go through my savings because I can't find a job, with over 25 years of solid, steady work experience.  At this point, I don't care if it's minimum wage, parttime, or whatever, as long as it's something.  There are millions of others in the country in similar situations who are in worse shape than me, and who are losing their homes, cars, credit, etc.
> ...



I'm on the Maryland shore, right at the beach area, and can travel between the Maryland and Delaware beach areas.

If you think you can look at the job listings and find all sorts of jobs, you're wrong.  Most of them are actually scams, trying to get you to buy their employment services, get your personal information, or worse.  There may be a couple a week that are legitimate.  I apply for everything that would be possible for me, but if you don't have the exact skills they are looking for (and this could be as simple as a different software version), they won't consider you.  Most positions advertised receive several hundred responses, so you rarely hear anything back from them.


----------



## Single Dad (Oct 20, 2009)

Would that consist of the following areas?

Caroline County, Cecil County, Dorchester County, Kent County, Queen Anne's County, Somerset County, Talbot County, Wicomico County, Worcester County.


----------



## judyd (Oct 20, 2009)

Single Dad said:


> Would that consist of the following areas?
> 
> Caroline County, Cecil County, Dorchester County, Kent County, Queen Anne's County, Somerset County, Talbot County, Wicomico County, Worcester County.



Worcester County, and Salisbury in Wicomico.  Anything else would be too far to drive, especially with the salaries in those areas (usually $8.00/hr), I wouldn't make enough to justify the drive, the gas, and the wear and tear on the car.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 20, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> I just love how the republicans are now concerned over Medicare, if hypocrisy were water they'd be an ocean.



I just love how Libruls Programs always run up multi-TRILLION deficit


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 20, 2009)

I see the arguments are repeating themselves once again.

In case you missed it before.....

You do realize the republicans DO NOT have a majority and the democrats have enough votes to PASS ANY BILL without republican support, dont you?

God ignorance will be the death of our great nation I swear.


Now that I got the obvious out of the way did you actually read the bill the republicans are complaining about? Do you see WHAT ELSE is in the bill besides the unemployment thing? Seriously people WAKE UP!!!


----------



## Bfgrn (Oct 20, 2009)

Dude said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Yea ...and black people were white back then... and cats barked...

"A conservative is a man with two perfectly good legs who, however, has never learned how to walk forward."
*Franklin D. Roosevelt*


----------



## Oddball (Oct 20, 2009)

You forgot to say "pea brain", Jethro.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 20, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



"A Socialist is a President who ruined the US economy for his whole tenure, lied to get us into WWII, shat on the tradition of only serving for 2 terms, threatened to pack SCOTUS but thankfully died before he could do any more damage" -- CF


----------



## Emma (Oct 20, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I see the arguments are repeating themselves once again.
> 
> In case you missed it before.....
> 
> You do realize the republicans DO NOT have a majority and the democrats have enough votes to PASS ANY BILL without republican support, dont you?


Senate rules allow for any Senator to block and/or delay votes. I posted examples above.


----------



## Bfgrn (Oct 20, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Once again, for all you blame-shifting retards out there:
> 
> *The Republicans cannot stop anything the Dems want to do. They have neither the power or the votes to do so.
> 
> ...




Hey pea brain...ANY Senator CAN _hinder, obstruct or in any way even slow down_ legislation... Kyl and Hatch DID on this Bill... 

Scumbag Republicans can only delay passage... It WILL pass eventually, after millions MORE Americans are forced to needlessly suffer...

Thanks for the info Emma...
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1634100-post68.html

"Have you ever heard of a bleeding heart Republican?"
*Paul Craig Roberts - the father of Reaganomics*


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 20, 2009)

Emma said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > I see the arguments are repeating themselves once again.
> ...



Emma they can slow it down but they republicans lack the ability to block the measure.

But thank you for trying to keep me honest


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 20, 2009)

Let's say stimulus is not working  and unemployment keep rising for next year or two.

Should we keep extending unemployment benefits and for how long?


----------



## Emma (Oct 20, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



I need to get some input from someone more familiar with all the procedural mumbo-jumbo, but it can be blocked for a time in any case.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 20, 2009)

Ame®icano;1635483 said:
			
		

> Let's say stimulus is not working  and unemployment keep rising for next year or two.
> 
> Should we keep extending unemployment benefits and for how long?



Actually they have barely released any of the stimulus funds.  They are scheduled to start releasing it 9 months prior to the 2010 elections.  Then each month ongoing they will release more and more stimulus right up through the election day.

not that im saying anyone is trying to buy votes or anything .

i'll find the chart I saw....Economist Charles Payne is the guy who I got the information from I just have to find it online for you.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 20, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, for all you blame-shifting retards out there:
> ...


Moron.... The Senate rules can be bypassed by the super majority. That they choose not to do so still places the blame squarely on them.

_Peoooooople needlessly SUFFERING wahhhhh...._ That's rich.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 20, 2009)

Emma said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > They cannot even hinder, obstruct or in any way even slow down the Dems.
> ...


You don't actually believe there is a comparison between what the Dems have now and the very slim majority the GOP had. I know you're not blind, dumb or willfully dishonest.

The Senate rules can be bypassed, as I said before.


----------



## Emma (Oct 20, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



Not without unanimous consent


----------



## Single Dad (Oct 21, 2009)

Please libs...... Can any one of you offer an answer to my question? You are all trying so desperately to avoid being honest.

How many weeks is TOO MUCH for unemployment benefits to be extended? 

Is 100 weeks too much?

Is 75 weeks too much?

If you do not answer than you are admitting that you want benefits extended infinitely as long as it buys Dem libturd votes. Will any of you honestly fess up as to how much socialism you want to have?


----------



## Bfgrn (Oct 21, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



Hey pea brain, do you have a family to support, or are you just some snotty nosed kid with no responsibility? YES, people are suffering because of the current economic and employment situation...many are losing their homes...

The right wing scum bag answer to fellow Americans suffering is PUNISH 'em, THAT'LL teach 'em!!!

BTW, WTF do you Anti-AmericAN right wing pea brains BASE your patriotism ON??? Pieces of paper, flags, buildings??? Is there ANY room for the American PEOPLE? You screech that 3,000 Americans died on 9/11, so we go out and kill thousands of Iraqis that LOOK LIKE the people that attacked us, WASTE TRILLIONS of taxpayer's dollars on the Devil's work...but HERE, over 40,000 Americans die because of the corporate cartel deathcare ponzi-scheme, and you morons blame the victims and want them punished!

You scum bags are PROOF some women should NEVER be allowed to raise children...



"Our children are not born to hate, they are raised to hate."
Thomas della Peruta


----------



## editec (Oct 21, 2009)

Ame®icano;1635483 said:
			
		

> Let's say stimulus is not working  and unemployment keep rising for next year or two.
> 
> Should we keep extending unemployment benefits and for how long?


 
Good question, Ame®icano

Only until the presses run out of ink to print up more money.

That or until the USD isn't worth a Continental.

Whichever comes first.


----------



## judyd (Oct 21, 2009)

Single Dad said:


> Please libs...... Can any one of you offer an answer to my question? You are all trying so desperately to avoid being honest.
> 
> How many weeks is TOO MUCH for unemployment benefits to be extended?
> 
> ...



I don't believe anyone has an answer to that.  We haven't experienced this in the US for many years.  It has always been said that you should have at least two months salary in savings in the event you lose your job.  Well, at this point there are people actively searching for over a year.  

Another idea they might explore is not penalizing people who take money out of their 401K's or IRA's to get by.  They might also lift the income tax or lower it on funds used because of unemployment.  

I know that the stimulus funds have even reached this area.  They are building a new wastewater plant in Berlin, Md, and doing various other road and bridge projects throughout the counties.  So that gave a few hundred jobs to people who do that type of work.

I don't think we want to see the country with thousands upon thousands of people with absolutely no money coming in.  Already crime has increased.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 21, 2009)

i think the year after 911, congress extended unemployment for 13 weeks....so 26 original weeks plus another 13 week extension...

isn't unemployment paid by a kitty built up by a tax on Employers and not our irs taxes?


----------



## Single Dad (Oct 21, 2009)

judyd said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Would that consist of the following areas?
> ...



Take a lookee here. There are literally hundreds of job posting listed for the Eastern Shore area of Maryland on craigslist. What was that "There Are No Jobs" claim you were making again? 

Here comes the lib spin folks......... Get ready! 


eastern shore all jobs classifieds - craigslist


----------



## judyd (Oct 21, 2009)

Single Dad said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> > Single Dad said:
> ...



You didn't check any of them, did you?  They are mostly scams.  Try reading the jobs forum on Craigslist if you don't believe me.  People are really discouraged about this.  You apply for something that looks legitimate, and then they email you back requesting personal information for a credit check, or offer you a job in which they will deposit money in your bank account and you send back part of it.  Even so, I (and many others) regularly check craigslist because once in a while there will be a legitimate job on there.  But, please, try applying for some of those, and see what comes back.   Or do a google search of the email address, which I also do, and you will see that the same clerical job offered in Salisbury is also offered throughout the US by the same person.  If you send them an email, you will get an immediate reply (within seconds) asking for you to sign up for something or whatever.

I have been dealing with this for some time now.  I'm not living off of the government, my husband is working, but I am trying to get back to work.


----------



## Single Dad (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes - I did check some of them. They are not all scams. I would hope you are intelligent enough to not hand over your credit card number to someone over the phone when looking for a job. Maybe not.

Here are some more that I found when surfing on the Maryland Unemployment Agencies website. Hows about these?

Maryland Jobs - career, freelance and county employment information


----------



## Single Dad (Oct 21, 2009)

Even more here.......

Maryland Jobs - Jobs in Maryland - Baltimore Jobs


----------



## Single Dad (Oct 21, 2009)

You can get a headhunter to do some legwork for you. I have had great luck with headhunters in the past!

Maryland Recruiters and Headhunters


----------



## judyd (Oct 21, 2009)

Single Dad said:


> You can get a headhunter to do some legwork for you. I have had great luck with headhunters in the past!
> 
> Maryland Recruiters and Headhunters



How old are you?  Recruiters, etc. don't want to work with someone my age.  I was even told by one that I probably wouldn't like working for someone younger!  (My last boss was younger than my son and that was no problem). 

I have been checking the Maryland Job Exchange daily, and send resumes to those for which I would be qualified.  You posted the link for the Baltimore area though, and that would be a 3 hour drive!  

I appreciate the suggestions though.


----------



## Single Dad (Oct 21, 2009)

judyd said:


> How old are you?  Recruiters, etc. don't want to work with someone my age.  I was even told by one that I probably wouldn't like working for someone younger!  (My last boss was younger than my son and that was no problem).
> 
> I have been checking the Maryland Job Exchange daily, and send resumes to those for which I would be qualified.  You posted the link for the Baltimore area though, and that would be a 3 hour drive!
> 
> I appreciate the suggestions though.



So you are claiming that all recruiters/headhunters refuse to help you because of your age? Sounds a little fishy to me.


----------



## judyd (Oct 21, 2009)

Single Dad said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> > How old are you?  Recruiters, etc. don't want to work with someone my age.  I was even told by one that I probably wouldn't like working for someone younger!  (My last boss was younger than my son and that was no problem).
> ...



No, but I do try to avoid having to complete applications which request a birthdate.  They really wouldn't know my age if I can just use a resume.   I'm 62, and although I'm still in shape, dress well, and have a good work history, they assume I will not be working many years forward, and are not interested.


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 21, 2009)

I have used headhunters in the past.. both for myself and for bringing me candidates for open positions... I have NEVER seen anything even resembling a question on age, nor have I seen an age question on any company application


----------



## Bfgrn (Oct 21, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> I have used headhunters in the past.. both for myself and for bringing me candidates for open positions... I have NEVER seen anything even resembling a question on age, nor have I seen an age question on any company application



The ignore list keeps growing with a growing number of trolls and idiots:
Let's welcome it's newest member..... LilOlLady
Bobo the assclown, Chris/Kirkybot, Orange_Juice, Sunni Man, Agitate the Prostate, KMAN, Truth Don't Matter, DevNell, Yukon, Iriemon, Bfgrn, and AmericaFirst...
Join the cause and add these posters to your ignore list as well..

Your signature reeks of an extreme inferiority complex... and a FEAR filled under that bed pea brain...

That was a head-shrink you saw, not a head hunter...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a side business that pays unemployment tax.  When I pay myself or others the first $7,000 is taxed for unemployment.  When benefits extend beyond the normal time frame for the state, not my company's history, the federal government increases my tax to help pay the extra benefits.  I can control the cost increase by not hiring.

There are jobs available.  They most likely are lower paying then your last job.  They may require you learn new skills, move or make other adjustments.  Placing the burden on business doesn't help the situation.  If you must "help" the unemployed it seems you should help with relocation costs or help businesses with retraining costs.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 21, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Single Dad said:
> ...



So, how many "Government" checks do you get each month?  Are they provided for in the Constitution?  Show it to me...


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 21, 2009)

Single Dad said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> > Single Dad said:
> ...



You really are that dumb.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 21, 2009)

judyd said:


> Single Dad said:
> 
> 
> > judyd said:
> ...



I've looked at those ads on Craiglist where I live.  I know that 90% of them are scams or worthless leads, and the few that are legit get filled quickly.  Ideologues have trouble distinguishing reality from fantasy.  You can show them the facts that there are currently 15 million unemployed and only 3 million available jobs, yet they will insist every unemployed person can get a job if they want.  Unfortunately, they just can't do the math, but at least they are geniuses.


----------



## judyd (Oct 21, 2009)

auditor0007 said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> > Single Dad said:
> ...




Thanks, I'm glad SOMEONE knows what I'm talking about.  People keep flaggin the scams on CL, and the administrators try to get the scammers off as soon as possible, but since they post from all over the world, it is difficult to keep up with.  Occasionally you do see a legitimate job posting you can apply for, but it is difficult at times to know which are legit.  I have become wary of sending my resume to blind ads on CL, because so many are scams.  Usually, unless they actually provide a company name or something I can research, I just email them to see what response I receive.

No, there aren't nearly enough jobs for the unemployed.  And some areas are worse than others.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 21, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



OK, Stupid, were I unemployed, I would draw over $500 a week. A minimum wage job pays considerably less, and I would not have time to hunt for a real job.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 21, 2009)

auditor0007 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > Why should peopel go out and get a job when they can sit their ass at home and collect benefits for 15 months
> ...



thats what Rocks is suggesting....why are you not getting on him?.....just askin....


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 21, 2009)

Do people look at your age when considering you for a job? Tell me about it! When I was hired for the company I presently work for, they had me take a physical test, a reasonable one, in my view. One part of that test was picking up a 100 lb bag, carrying it 100 ft, then puting carefully on shelf at chest height. The nurse looked at my age then, and said, kindly, "You know, I really don't want you to over exert yourself". I, and three others about my age, sailed through the test, and some of the younger, as much as 20 years younger, failed it. 

All too many employers look at anyone over 50 as having one foot in the grave.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 21, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> I just love how the republicans are now concerned over Medicare, if hypocrisy were water they'd be an ocean.



and you would be right in the center of that ocean asshole.....


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 21, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew2382 said:
> ...



Damn, you know that is damned well not what I said. Were I laid off, I would have to make a choice. Do I take a minimum wage job, and have no time to hunt a real job, or do I take a much larger amount of money, unemployment, which pushes back the time at which I run out of savings, and allows me to look for a job that pays a reasonable amount, and allows me to use my training and experiance?

The rational choice is to use the unemployment insurance that I have earned over the years, and get a real job.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 21, 2009)

theHawk said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I just love how the republicans are now concerned over Medicare, if hypocrisy were water they'd be an ocean.
> ...



or they would be called....MIDCANT.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 21, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, for all you blame-shifting retards out there:
> ...



this guy calling someone a pea brain.......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 21, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Hey pea brain, do you have a family to support, or are you just some snotty nosed kid with no responsibility? YES, people are suffering because of the current economic and employment situation...many are losing their homes...
> 
> The right wing scum bag answer to fellow Americans suffering is PUNISH 'em, THAT'LL teach 'em!!!
> 
> ...


you proved how stupid you are by saying R.Kennedy JR. is one of the smartest guys in the country.........


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 21, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



well than say that when you made the post Rocks.....as far as i and a few others here felt....you were saying fuck the minimum wage job ill stay on unemployment it pays more....and that was it.....now if you would have said this then....i would have agreed with ya....


----------

